
The Swift Algorithm Club - ingve
https://github.com/raywenderlich/swift-algorithm-club#welcome-to-the-swift-algorithm-club
======
melling
This seems to have gained a lot of traction and it's getting more support:

[https://www.raywenderlich.com/135533/join-swift-algorithm-
cl...](https://www.raywenderlich.com/135533/join-swift-algorithm-club)

------
pathikrit
Shameluss plug. Here's a Scala one I try to maintain:
[https://github.com/pathikrit/scalgos](https://github.com/pathikrit/scalgos)

